# Eclipse Problem bei Hot Code Replace



## Wildcard (16. Nov 2004)

Hallo Allerseits!

Hab ein ein Problem mit meinem Eclipse 3.1.
Von jetzt auf nacher hat das Hot Code Replacement nicht mehr funktioniert.
Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung, die Änderungen sind gespeichert, nur tut sich nix.  ???:L 
Ausschalten kann man diese Funktion doch glaub ich gar nicht!??
Irgendjemand schon mal das gleiche Problem gehabt, oder eine Idee woran es liegen 
könnte?
Das Prog an dem ich gerade arbeite braucht 1 min zum starten, das treibt mich ohne
Hot Code Replace in den Wahnsinn!


----------



## Rogerle (23. Feb 2005)

Hallo Wildcard !

Hast Du Dein Problem lösen können ?

Habe nämlich dasselbige.

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2005)

Bei mir hatte es einfach nur die Einstellungen verhauen und ich hab's nicht gemerkt :lol: 
Window -> Preferences -> Workbench -> build automatically
(vorher speichern nicht vergessen  :wink: )


----------



## Rogerle (24. Feb 2005)

Danke, das war's bei mir auch !


----------

